# Some Tarantula Pictures



## padkison (Mar 12, 2007)

Brachypelma auratum







Grammostola pulchra






Avicularia versicolor






Aphonopelma chalcodes


----------



## rebirthflame (Mar 12, 2007)

nice pics. i only recently plucked up enough courage to handle my a.avic


----------



## padkison (Mar 17, 2007)

Grammostola aureostriata (Chaco Goldkneee) 2.5"


----------



## padkison (Mar 18, 2007)

Chromatapelma cyanopubescens (Green Bottle Blue) spiderling


----------



## stevesm (Mar 18, 2007)

Classy pics Matey  Like 'em all.


----------



## Becky (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice pics!

That auratum is gorgeous.. might have to get a few more brachy's.. only got 3.. but will buy an adult or large juvie (sub adult) coz they take SO long to grow from slings! lol

I have emilia, albopilosum and smithi at the mo.. pulchra is also gorgeous! Your lil avic is just going pink  How cute! hehe

How big is your aureostriata? It's carapace is very golden hehe


----------



## padkison (Mar 30, 2007)

I received these two Aphonopelma moderatum today. These originate from two different areas of SW Texas. As you can see I've named them already. Male is about 1.75" and female is about 2.5". Seller claims that her friend is familiar enough with this species that he can sex them by a combination of external characteristics. Hope she's right...we shall see.

At any rate, they are nice looking Ts and very handleable.

Pearl






Earl






Abodes


----------



## padkison (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah,

The auratum is one of my favorites. She stays out in the open and nails anything that drops in. She even runs over to check out my fingers, but stops short when she gets there.

I've got an Emilia coming. Said to be a good hand T.

Both my pulchras are handleable, but try their best to crawl away.

The aureostriata is about 2". She is just showing the gold kness with this last molt. She is very handleable.

Aphonopelma are nice too (except for seemani), pretty browns and good temperaments.



> Nice pics! That auratum is gorgeous.. might have to get a few more brachy's.. only got 3.. but will buy an adult or large juvie (sub adult) coz they take SO long to grow from slings! lol
> 
> I have emilia, albopilosum and smithi at the mo.. pulchra is also gorgeous! Your lil avic is just going pink  How cute! hehe
> 
> How big is your aureostriata? It's carapace is very golden hehe


----------



## padkison (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Jun 24, 2007)

Wonderful work of God


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

The mandibles *shudder*


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 3, 2007)

where do you guys get your T's? And is the versicolor (spelled right?) a good noob T?


----------

